
Kaspersky Internet Security: Network Attack Blocker Design Flaw - luu
https://code.google.com/p/google-security-research/issues/detail?id=564
======
pgrote
We use Kaspersky Endpoint Security at our location. By my count, this is the
third flaw found with Kaspersky in the last 30 days.

The reasons for choosing Kaspersky were the great reputation and the admin
console.

Any other suggestions for protecting a mix of Windows workstations and
servers?

~~~
PointerCrash
Look into bromium for a malware isolation solution. Detection is obsolete
given the number of zero days exploited in the recent past

~~~
hueving
>Detection is obsolete given the number of zero days exploited in the recent
past

Not in the majority of the cases. Widespread attacks from botnets very rarely
use zero days. Unless you company is special enough to be targeted, most of
your attacks will not be zero days.

